# Drucker Problem



## oKba (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
bin nicht lange Linux user (suse 9.2)
Und nun habe ich mein erstes Problem:
Wenn ich im YAST mein Drucker einrichte wird er erst Problemlos erkannt und ich erhalte folgende Meldung.


> Bereits installierte Drucker und Warteschlangen:
> HP PSC 2110: USB-Drucker auf /dev/usblp6
> Konfiguriert als:
> Druck [test] - Bereit
> ...


Aber wenn ich dann den Testdruck machen will kommt folgendes:



> Wärend der Kommunikation mit dem CUPS-Server beim Speichern der Warteschlange y2test ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.                  cups(File)  DoRequest error: client-error-bad-request



//Edit
Nun komm ich bis zum Testdruck ohne Fehlermeldung aber drucken will er immer noch nicht.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## tuxx (6. Februar 2005)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem gelöst, indem ich CUPS 1.1.23 runtergeladen und installiert habe. http://www.cups.org/software.php 
Ansonsten musst du dich mit der "/etc/cups/cups.conf" auseinandersetzen. Da werden die Zugriffsrechte auf CUPS geregelt.
Kannst auch mit cups-adduser und lpadmin/lppasswd rumprobieren, ob du Zugriff bekommen kannst. Hilft wahrscheinlich nix, da ja der Client nicht randarf.
Unter http://localhost:631/ administriert man CUPS.
2.Idee Schalt mal die Firewall ab.


----------



## oKba (6. Februar 2005)

Ich werd alles versuchen .
PS: Firewall hatte ich schon ausgemacht ging trozdem net.
Danke ich probies mal


----------



## tuxx (6. Februar 2005)

Sorry, /etc/cups/cupsd.conf heisst die Datei.
Da sollte unter 
	
	
	



```
<location />
```
 so ein Eintrag sein:

```
Order Deny,Allow
  Deny From All
  Allow From 127.0.0.1
  Allow From 127.0.0.2
  Allow From @LOCAL
```


----------



## Michiseba (6. Februar 2005)

Konfigurier den Drucker mal ohne das erstellen einer Testseite, beim Abschließen tritt dann auch eine Fehlermeldung auf, aber ich hab hinterher in der Druckverwaltung einfach den Namen des Druckers geändert und dann gings
Michiseba


----------

